# Lepto Shots for Maltese or Maltipoo Puppy



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi,

I was wondering if you need a Lepto shot for a Maltipoo or Maltese Puppy. I recently read that a lot of Maltese are allergic to Lepto Shots, is this true? Can you also give me a list of all the medications a Maltese or Maltipoo Puppy needs. I have an idea and a list, and I think I have most of the shots and vaccines on my list, but I still want to make sure.

Thanks!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is not mandatory but it depends on where you live. I personally chose not to give mine the Lepto.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

thelittlemaltipoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if you need a Lepto shot for a Maltipoo or Maltese Puppy. I recently read that a lot of Maltese are allergic to Lepto Shots, is this true? Can you also give me a list of all the medications a Maltese or Maltipoo Puppy needs. I have an idea and a list, and I think I have most of the shots and vaccines on my list, but I still want to make sure.
> 
> Thanks!


I live in Missouri


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I do not give mine Lepto. The risks of an adverse reaction to the vaccine seem to be greater than the risks that my dogs will come into contact with the bacteria. Yes, small breed dogs do seem to be at higher risk of vaccine injuries. 

Here is a quote of the mode of infection:

Dogs get leptospirosis "by drinking, swimming or wading in freshwater puddles, ponds, or streams contaminated with animal urine."

Since my dogs do not go swimming in streams where such contaminants might exist, I do not see the need to subject them to this vaccine.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in Ohio, and mine don't get the Lepto vaccine .


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am here in Lancaster, PA and I do not have the Vet give it to either one of our two Dogs. It was given in error to one of them, but when it was time for the shots for the other one, I made sure that it was not given!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi's breeder advised me against getting the lepto vaccine, because it can cause serious problems. Also, the vaccine is only effective against certain strains of the virus...kind of like a flu shot. Unless, you live in an area where rats are a serious problem, unless you live in an area with standing water, unless your dogs drink or swim in an area where diseased rats may have contaminated the water...No. Lepto vaccines are good for those at risk, but most of us are not at risk, and the vaccine, which is short lived and only covers a small portion of the wide range of bacteria, is more dangerous than the risk of infection.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

After doing a bit of reading on this site, I elected not to have Sophie get Lyme or Lepto. She is perfectly healthy and I'm not worried about it at all. I actually had completely forgotten about Lyme and Lepto. Lol


----------



## Arittmann (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I opted out of the Lepto shot for Olaf today and now am really glad I did.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

One little Maltese I was fostering got leptospirosis. It can be carried by other wildlife besides rats. We suspected my yard was visited by a raccoon and that is how the dog contracted it. She went downhill very fast, over a weekend, but my vets were able to treat her and pull her through with no apparent lasting effects. It was very expensive to treat, though. Several days of hospitalization with extra precautions because it can be transmitted to humans.

Anyway, I get my dogs vaccinated for it.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

After researching and discussions with two Vets, I did get the Lepto vaccine for my Maltese. Mainly, based on exactly what MSS stated above.
We live in a nice subdivision in the city, but behind our lot there are woods, with trees, etc. From what I was told & researched that when rats, raccoons or other type animals that are infected urinate in my yard, my dog could get it that way.
There is no way I could be certain that animals cross my yard or not, I have to assume it's a big possibility since it's a wooden area behind my home. Also, we will be living on the lake when my husband retires in a couple of years and there could be some risks there as well. That's why I did opt for the vaccine. My Vet also owns a Maltese & two Yorkies and gives her dogs the vaccine. 

Certainly, everyone's pet risk factors or situation may be different.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to add. My Vet said the risks were how the vaccine was given to small puppies/dogs. It should be given in several doses, not in one dose and I guess more recently the type/brand and the dose amount is different or safer.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The dog does not have to come in contact with a water source to get lepto. They can catch it by licking their paws after walking on city streets in some places. Be aware of the risk level in your area. We are becoming a high risk area where I live, so I will reconsider vaccinating Roo.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

lily had a horrible reaction to the first lepto shot, I did not follow up with the booster shot. lily literally was in pain for days it was horrible to see her like that.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

My Vet only administered half the dosage one time and then two weeks later did the other 1/2. She had explained to me that it's done that way to counter act any side effects or adverse affects when given to small toy dogs. That is how they give the Lepto vaccine and when it's not done that way, there is more of a probability of reactions. I guess over time Vets have learned and this makes it safer.


----------

